# CSP Mk3 2.5 Turbo Build Thread



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

This car has been done and running for a little over a year now, but I finally got around to scraping all the pictures from building it together and figured now is as good a time as any to do a build thread. The idea behind the car was to build a shop race car, still technically street legal and driveable in case I ever want to make my ears bleed and have my neighbors hate me. It has been driven on the street a bit but mainly is just a race car. 

Here is what we started with, a 1998 VW VR6 GTI shell traded to the shop in exchange for work.



And here is how you make a 2.5L fit in a Mk3 engine bay. Cut and box this section of the frame rail, as the 5 cylinder sits like a 4 cylinder, angled backwards, needed to make some room for that extra 0.5l displacement.



Wanted to keep the transmission/engine centerline in the stock location as to not need custom length axles down the road, so a stock 02A trans mount bracket could be used, but the front and rear engine mounts would have to be custom items. Some temporary ones were made quickly to at least get the drivetrain sitting where we wanted it.









Ok so the motor sits nice and "stock" like in there, whew. Next issue, drive belts. We all know the 2.5l has a dual drive belt system, we weren't needing A/C, just Alt, and Waterpump. I made a custom dual drive alternator pulley so the crank drives just the waterpump, the stock tensioner still being used. The alternator then drives the waterpump via a smaller belt, still using the stock tensioner. We have revved the enginewell into the high 8k rpms and have not thrown a belt. 





Next came fitting the radiator, which we used the stock VR6 one which came with the car, the stock lower 07K hose, and the upper is half 07K and half VR6. Had to make a new radiator support off of the front subframe which was also dually used as a lower intercooler support.









Oh and how the fun continued, time to make a 5-1 sidewinder turbo manifold. Figuring out the math to make a circular 5-1 collector was a blast believe me, I still have all the notes.



PVC 5-1 mockup collector











Next up was making the intake manifold, especially because no aftermarket shortrunners are available with a passenger side TB location. 











So at this point, we had motor and transmission situated, a turbo manifold, an intake manifold, radiator and hoses, intercooler mounted. So we had to make intercooler piping obviously, given the location of the turbo they were pretty easy, and made a downpipe and WG dump tube which exited the stock location of the car and point to the ground. No exhaust to save weight. 

Next up was pulling the dummy motor for a full build, thanks to Integrated Engineering for the help with internals and thanks to VW for making some of these engines with forged cranks which we were lucky enough to have in our dummy engine. 

Once the motor was out of the car, it gave an opportunity to do some other race mods to the car.











CNC staging brake modified for stock parking brake handle and boot, fits beneath stock center console w/ bias valve







Once it was back together and running









First time out, car did a best of 10.00 @ 158mph which meant it needed full 10pt cage, chute, and other items.











Next time out with the car was World Cup Finals last fall at MIR in MD, did a best of 9.32 @164mph and also a 9.36 pass





At Fall Nationals at Englishtown Raceway the car did a 9.36 again

This season I have mainly been working on aerodynamics with the car, ditched the headlight intake in favor to keep the front end smooth and move the intake down low where it'll take in colder air, hopefully. Also made a new front bumper, Mk3 stock bumper totally smoother and shaved, and added the front downforce splitter from a Porsche 944 for additional downforce. The car picked up 4mph its first pass with that new setup doing a 9.37 @ 168mph. 











Drivetrain Specs:

07K Block/ Stock Forged Crank
JE 83mm Forged Pistons 9.5:1
IE Tuscan Connecting rods
Tool Steel Wrist Pins
ARP Head Studs
IE ARP Main Studs
Ferrea Intake and Exhaust Valves
IE Valve Springs and Retainers
IE Camshafts (Prototypes)
CSP Sidewinder Turbo Manifold
CSP Intake Manifold right side TB
CSP Front and Rear Motor Mounts
CSP Breather Box Setup
Precision BB 6766 T4 Turbo
Precision 46mm WG
Tial Q-BOV
Precision 750HP Intercooler
Clutchmasters FX725 Twin Disc
Lugtronic 4-speed Dogbox
DSS Stage 9 Axles
Lugtronic Standalone ECU
Injector Dynamics 2200cc Injectors
IE 2.5 Billet Fuel Rail
Bosch dual 044 Fuel Pumps
CSP 1 gal. Surge Tank
Peloquin Hi-Torque Differential

Chassis:

Weld Racing Wheels 13x9" Front
24.5 x9x13" MT Slicks
XDP Skinnies 24x3.5"
Mk3 4-lug 10.1" Brakes/ stock pads
Mk3 4-lug rear discs/Mk4 calipers
Booster deleted/ ABS Master Cylinder
SS braided lines/ Fully mechanical brake system
Bilstein PSS9 Coilovers
ALRD Camber Plates
Poly CA Mounts
CSP Aluminum Traction Bars
Underside of vehicle flat aluminum plated
KKC Bent Chromolly Cage/ Welded,notched,fitted by CSP
Deist parachute setup

Big Thanks to the other two idiots at CSP, Ben Zarpentine and Cecco. Kevin Black at Lugtronic, Integrated Engineering, Peloquins, and Clutchmasters

Car weighed in at 2,475lbs w/ driver so
next up is some more weight reduction, stay tuned


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

such an amazing build! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow. That is all. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Badass! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Lugtronic FTW! Btw, this is just a tribute.

Nice work James! :beer:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

[email protected] video: (Starting at 1:00)


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------

